# Merry Xmass - post your family Xmas pictures



## seesul (Dec 24, 2007)

*Merry Xmas wishes
*
Simonka, Sabinka, Tommy and Roman Susil from Czech Republic.
Most of you boys will have to wait till tomorrow, I already got the gifts8)


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG, Xmas with double s (Xmass) - yep, need a vacation


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2007)

Roman a very special Merry Christmas to you my friend and your beautiful familie

have the grand-daughters over along with parents, it's almost time for the Lamb to be squerred and BBQ'd.....yummie, but wheres the wine ?? .......... yeah haw.

enjoy the week everyone, life is good

E ~


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Seesul and Erich.

Its the big day here, just killing some time between the morning and the lunch that awaits. Roasting meat and potatoes wafts up the stairs 

Enjoy!


----------



## seesul (Dec 25, 2007)

Erich said:


> Roman a very special Merry Christmas to you my friend and your beautiful familie
> 
> have the grand-daughters over along with parents, it's almost time for the Lamb to be squerred and BBQ'd.....yummie, but wheres the wine ?? .......... yeah haw.
> 
> ...



erich,
house full of family members and no pics? let´s go8) 

heinz,
and what about you?


----------



## david johnson (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas and a happy new year to all!  

dj


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas roman! sorry no pics we didnt really take any some friends did though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas to all... Please take into consideration that we've been up since 4:00 am...


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2007)

4am good time to workout Dan ! hey you folk look great

I'm about ready to test a new bike fur lined speedo in the snow........hey it's 30F warm enough


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2007)

I got the 4:25 AM wake up call myself, thanks to my little one. You guys look great, Dan and Becca. And I noticed what on the TV in the background there. Christmas Story Marathon?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

Great photo!

For those who woken up early on the 25th i wish you a lie in on the 26th/ Boxing day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2007)

Hell yea Christmas Story.... Not only is it the greatest Christmas movie out there, I own it on DVD as well....

Ralphie-boy is KING!!!

The wife didnt happen to take a pic of u in those speedos, did she Erich????


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

seesul said:


> erich,
> house full of family members and no pics? let´s go8)
> 
> heinz,
> and what about you?



I have pictures but they are on film


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, another Christmas and no pics again. Someday I'm going to regret not taking any pics.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Well, another Christmas and no pics again. Someday I'm going to regret not taking any pics.



True.


But hey you were THERE! Thats the main thing in my books.


----------



## seesul (Dec 26, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Merry Xmas to all... Please take into consideration that we've been up since 4:00 am...



thanks Dan. what a cute family...


----------



## seesul (Dec 26, 2007)

btw adler,erich and dan,

sent you xmas cards by mail more or less 10 days ago. i´m wondering if you got them


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2007)

Roman I responded to your private.........you got it ?

E


----------



## seesul (Dec 26, 2007)

Erich said:


> Roman I responded to your private.........you got it ?
> 
> E



not yet.when did you send it out? usualy it takes 8-10 days


----------



## mkloby (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice pics guys - I'll post a couple when my wife puts them on the computer.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

It's just us two.... we don't take pic's....

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2007)

Have not recieved a card yet Roman, but we mailed one to Belgium 8 days ago, and it got there today, so.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2007)

Roman it was only about a week ago, I'm real late this year sadly with Christmas greets to all friends and Familie. I sent a book to Austria at Decembers beginning, it still has not arrived yet................oh great, and no Roman I did not receive your card yet, seems like I am still living with cowboys and indians in my part of Oregon, things really have stood still for weeks the mail is incredibly slow

E ~


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hell yea Christmas Story.... Not only is it the greatest Christmas movie out there, I own it on DVD as well....
> 
> Ralphie-boy is KING!!!
> 
> The wife didnt happen to take a pic of u in those speedos, did she Erich????



You'l shoot your eye out kid, and there it was..the lamp


----------



## seesul (Dec 27, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Have not recieved a card yet Roman, but we mailed one to Belgium 8 days ago, and it got there today, so.........




O.K. Strange...Keep me informed please...


----------



## seesul (Dec 27, 2007)

Erich said:


> Roman it was only about a week ago, I'm real late this year sadly with Christmas greets to all friends and Familie. I sent a book to Austria at Decembers beginning, it still has not arrived yet................oh great, and no Roman I did not receive your card yet, seems like I am still living with cowboys and indians in my part of Oregon, things really have stood still for weeks the mail is incredibly slow
> 
> E ~



All the Xmas post might be postponed due to millions and millions cards...Let´s see, keep me informed.
One day, I hope, I´ll see the cowboys and Indians, as the east part of USA, where I was on visit, it´s a concrete jungle for me. Next time better Utah,Arizona,Texas, Colorado or Oregon...Who knows?
A question- how many flight hours from Oregon to Pearl Harbor? Have you ever been there?


----------



## Erich (Dec 27, 2007)

Roman the postal carrier in all the white snow flying everywhere delivered the card to me ........many thanks

wish I had a digital camera


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

Have you recieved my card yet Roman?


----------



## seesul (Dec 27, 2007)

Erich said:


> Roman the postal carrier in all the white snow flying everywhere delivered the card to me ........many thanks
> 
> wish I had a digital camera



Nice! Thank you for the information!


----------



## seesul (Dec 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Have you recieved my card yet Roman?



Not yet, and you mine?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2007)

Why is it that Roman and I are the only ones to post up the family pic??? U other guys are just plain lame........


----------



## mkloby (Dec 27, 2007)

My apologies...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are a great looking family kloby.


----------



## seesul (Dec 28, 2007)

nice family mkloby! thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Why is it that Roman and I are the only ones to post up the family pic??? U other guys are just plain lame........



Like I said my pictures are on film, need to finish the roll before we develop it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Why is it that Roman and I are the only ones to post up the family pic??? U other guys are just plain lame........



Because I have not recieved my pics yet. We only used one camera this year and that was my father in laws. As soon as he emails me the pics I will post some....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking family, Matt. That second pic looks kinda squirrely with that
ribbon dangling.....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay, I will post some holiday pics. My daughter's birthday was just before Christmas, so I will post pics of her birthday and Hanukkah.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 28, 2007)

And one of my budding young shutterbug, taken by my mother-in-law.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2007)

Great pics Eric!


----------



## seesul (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks eric, great pics as adler said


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2007)

Good stuff guys.... Everyone looks great....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

love the warbirds hawaiian shirt evan!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 28, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> love the warbirds hawaiian shirt evan!



I agree - I dig your sense of style. I mean you can't ever go wrong with a Hawaiian shirt... except maybe to a wedding... but warbirds only adds to it!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, my wife has bought 4 or 5 of those style shirts for me over the years. I got that one this year for Hanukkah. Between those and all the airplane T-shirts I have, I could go weeks.

I may get a chance to get some Osprey's in February, if things work as I am planning, Matt.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantastic Pictures Mkloby and Evan!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute family, Matt.


----------

